# Slide Out Bed On 2011 Or Newer



## Pcsullivan (Aug 16, 2015)

What is the real deal on having a nap on the slide out when it isin? Have read conflicting reports... seems if it is 2009 or older and has the manual slide out the answer is no!! But there are different answers for the electric slideout???


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Have a 2012. Sleep on ours all the time when it's in the in position. I support the bed in transit so i just leave the support installed when sleeping on the bed in the in position. Can't count the times i have done this. Never been an issue. I'm 215 lbs on a good day


----------



## Pcsullivan (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks! What type of support do you use? We bought a little thing from princess auto (supports) up to 60 lbs? Maybe not enough? I just wanted something to prevent the possible bouncing of the slide. I would just rather not be extend g the slide all the time ...we aran tear. Do you find your trailer well built?? We bought this unit last year as it had the perfect layout for our fit. (Took us 2 years of searching) it seems well built. Anything to keep an eye out for??


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

i've tried a couple different things. i know use and adjustable bar i got from home depot. Around 25 bucks. Works good. What yr and model do you have ? As far as well built. Well lets just say it's an Rv that flies through a production line and the quality control people should get better glasses. They are light weight trailors for a reason. Just saying. What Princess Auto location ? If you search slide out bed support you will see what i mean.


----------



## Pcsullivan (Aug 16, 2015)

This is the product. We have a 2011 230rs not the anniversary edition. It feels like it is a better product then others. We looked at the new 2016 and they are not as quality built I feel hence the words "ultra light".


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That is very similar to what i use. allthough the 60 lbs it's rated for isn't enough for my likings.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

For the cable slides, it makes no difference. All in or all out, the cables hold the room plumb against the wall. Partially in or partially out, the cables would not be under any different stress, although any slack in the cables would be felt in tippiness. The rollers and floor would be under the same stresses either way.

The only thing I can think of is the tipping back-and-forth, allowed by slack in the cables. This "dynamic" movement could cause more stress on the cables than if the cables we're taught... which the would be if all in or all out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Before we purchased our 2013 250RS, I traded e-mail with questions such issues with the support people at Keystone. One of their replies states that the manufacturer of the power rear slide warrants the mechanism for 1000 lbs both stowed or extended.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That's interesting. Thanks for putting that out there as it is a very common question. It's the first time i have came accross 1000 lb. in my research


----------



## Pcsullivan (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just found the e-mail that I was talking about.

On Fri, Apr 5, 2013 at 5:57 AM

....we rate our new rear slide system at 1200 lbs with the room slide out or in the closed position.

Thanks

Tim Domiano
Outback Product Manager


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> I just found the e-mail that I was talking about.
> 
> On Fri, Apr 5, 2013 at 5:57 AM
> 
> ...


This information will answer questions for many who have the rear slide bed. Thanks again for posting.


----------

